# Muay Thai Training



## thaistyle (Jan 28, 2007)

I just wanted to know how many years everyone has been training in muay thai and why you chose muay thai?  Was it a movie or a fight you saw or what?  I am just curious about this.  As for me, it was a combination of the movie Kickboxer and seeing muay thai first hand in Thailand.  Being upclose to the fight made me want to train.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 28, 2007)

1 year , i wanted something new , and my strking was rubbish and i saw a muay thai video on youtube and instantly fell in love with the art , theres nothing i would change about muay thai. i also love the history and techniques in the old styles such as muay boran.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 28, 2007)

thaistyle said:


> I just wanted to know how many years everyone has been training in muay thai and why you chose muay thai? Was it a movie or a fight you saw or what? I am just curious about this. As for me, it was a combination of the movie Kickboxer and seeing muay thai first hand in Thailand. Being upclose to the fight made me want to train.


 
 I started Muay Thai late 2003 while in Germany.After seeing Kickboxer,whenI was like 8, I wanted to start Muay Thai.I had alway been imtrested in the art.The first semi-Muay Thai fighter I saw in action was Wanderlei Silva,I liked his aggression,but I knew that he wasnt strickly Muay Thai though.A few weeks after I signed up I saw my first K-1 fight and the first fighter I saw was Remy Bonjasky.I saw that on his fight card he was Muay Thai so I watched it to see Muay Thai in a more(not 100% but more pure than MMA) pure form of Muay Thai. I was highly impressed and a bit shock of the high number of kicks that where thrown(At that time I wasnt sure if Muay Thai guys fought mostly in the clinch,then again it depeds on the fighter),I even got to see the flying knee!

After I saw that it was on!I had a traditional "Thai Boxen"(as it is called in Germany) Kru so I learned all elbow attacks from every angle (including spinning and flying ones.Knee attacks from every angle (including flying ones) and all sorts old and new Muay Thai techniques.Clinch work was really advanced,but I didnt really pick up on it do much while I was there.

Its amazing how how much different traditonal Muay Thai is compared to the way they teach it for MMA nowdays.It (the MMA version) is so watered down its not even funny.Also TMT focuses (well at least at my old school) so much on kicks and knees yet gives you a well rounded system (including grappling and weapon defense) to attack your opponet at many angles.I see alot of MMA people practicing only the clinch-knee attacks and the rear leg low kick then call it Muay Thai.Its quite sad actaully there is so much more than Muay Thai besides those two methods of attack.

(Sorry didnt mean to get off of the subject.lol)


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 29, 2007)

I have trained in other arts, but to me nothing compares to pure muay thai training.  I am fascinated with the Thai arts and culture and I plan to go back to Thailand some day (soon I hope).  After I had trained in muay thai for a while and the more I studied the culture and the more I learned, I started to develop a strong interest in Buddhism too.


----------



## savior (Jan 29, 2007)

I have yet to train MT only because I am in my senior year in high school and am choosing to finish out my fairly successful track career. However, I like MT because it is aggressive and applicable that many other arts (I've train in hapkido and TKD - both very good arts, but not the aggressive nature i am looking for). Plus MT fighter have TREMENDOUS bodies


----------



## Drag'n (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a fiend who was from Laos when I was in high school. He used to get MT vids sent over from Thailand and we'd watch them. 
We were doing TKD at the time. No MT clubs were around back then.
Later when I was 20 I got the opportunity  to visit a MT club in NZ.
It just blew me away. I was a 2nd dan in TKD by then but I felt I was no match for any of the fighters at that gym. So I joined and trained for 6 months. But then I got a job in Japan.
In Japan I tried a bunch of different arts over a period of about 8 years, but I felt none of them were as effective as  MT.
So I ended up going back to MT.
In some ways I wish I had just stuck to MT in the first place.

Then I found A martial art called Daidojuku which combined MT, Karate, Judo and jujitsu and fell in love.
I've been doing that for about 4 years now. Our training is so heavily MT influenced though that its like we practise MT in a Karate gi!

I've been to Thailand a couple of times to train, and looking forward to going back again in March. 

It seems the more I learn about MT the deeper my appreciation for it.


----------



## Alex (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds to me like Daidojuko is getting you prepped for some K-1 action (Similar to all of the BJJ MMA dojos here in the us).


----------

